# HAQ watch recommendations



## abenavi (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi guys.
I'm pretty new to watch collecting, but I recently found out about the world of haq watches and I'm now I've decided to make one my next purchase. Given the sheer number of options available, I decided to ask the great folks on this forum for some suggestions.
To narrow choices down, I've got a few criteria:
- time only, seconds, day or date is optional
- below 40mm 
- some amount of water resistance, screw down caseback and/or would be awesome
- bonus points for gmt complication 
- vintage watches are fair game 
- ideal price range is sub 1000$


Thanks for the reccomendations!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

With a quickset hour hand, like a Rolex GMT, does Not stop the movement when resetting the hour hand, One of the least expensive HAQ, it has an ETA movement










Certina DS-2 Precidrive HAQ chrono



















Short amateur demo video showing the big chrono sweep hand:






Certina DS-2 Limited Edition Watch With High-End PreciDrive Movement | aBlogtoWatch

So far, it is dead nuts accurate. Found it as a brand new, reduced price, catch and release in the sales forum, under $450US.




























https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/certina-ds-2-precidrive-watches-940252.html

ETA 251.264 Quartz movement










Quartz chronograph movement ETA Thermoline Chronograph 251.264 BD PreciDrive. 5 stepper motors; hour hand can be quick adjusted. Hacking seconds. Provided chronograph is not running, battery life is some 72 months. Thermo adjusted.

Borrowed shot from the sales forum










Videos of an awesome chrono movement:


----------



## abenavi (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks pretty sweet but I don't know if my wrists could handle the size. My sweet spot is about 35mm, 40mm max. Real shame that I had to have small wrists, that looks awesome. Maybe there's a version without the chrono that's smaller?


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

The only HAQ with a GMT hand that comes to mind would be a vintage piece based on Seiko's cal. 8F56. These came in a variety of case and dial designs ranging from outlandish to smart and sensible. Some of the models would probably meet all of your criteria. I had an SLT019P which had a screw down back, time (independently adjustable hour hand), date (perpetual calendar), GMT hand, 200m water resistance and although I cannot recall its exact dimensions I do know it wasn't particularly bug and I am sure it was under 40mm. It was also well under $1,000.

Two issues exist with watches based on the calibre, however. First, designs on the sober side of the 'sensible-to-outlandish' scale are relatively hard to come by. Second, although the rate could be trimmed two or three times by (an irreversible process of) pattern-cutting, it is highly questionable as to whether you would find one performing within HAQ specs, today. The 8F56 used a 196kHz oscillator to deliver 20 SPY, but as the XO aged the rate drifted. Some would also say that it would not count as a true HAQ as it was not thermocompensated (I'm on the fence about that, though, as I rather like certain watches that take a high-frequency approach to the temperature problem).

Without a GMT hand I would recommend a vintage Longines VHP (perpetual calendar version) with 200m water resistance. It has the features you want (small size, screw-down back, water resistance, under $1,000), minus the GMT hand, with the same benefits of perpetual calendar and independently adjustable hour hand as the Seiko, but it is thermocompensated, rated to 10 SPY and the rate can be continually trimmed to keep it on-spec.

With more modern watches, I believe the tricky part of the equation is the small size with reasonable water resistance. There are small-sized HAQs, today (e.g. Seiko Dolce, based on the 8J movement), but they are generally only spalsh-proof. There are also divers' HAQs, out there (e.g. Certina DS Action), but they are too big. A vintage VHP not only has the benefit of fitting your criteria but also has one of the best HAQ movements ever put into a watch.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm not a fan of chronographs to start with...but doubly so on a diver or GMT. Plus: one of OP's criteria was 3-hand with date and GMT, so...no chrono.

I suspect the vintage Longines are likely to be your best shot, as Tom noted. The Dolce might well work for you, tho. Another option may be the Tissot PR 100 COSC quartz; they're 39mm, and have 100m WR. Should readily be available in your budget, and possibly actually in a store near you. Tissot styling on these is...uninspired, but OK. 

The Citizen Exceed AR400x series would be spot-on on size at 37.5, but does only have 30m as well.


----------



## GMF (Apr 30, 2005)

Sounds to me like the Longines Conquest VHP would meet your requirements. It's supposed to be available by mid fall of this year. I'm planning to get one.


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

GMF said:


> Sounds to me like the Longines Conquest VHP would meet your requirements. It's supposed to be available by mid fall of this year. I'm planning to get one.


Except that the smaller of the two models is 41mm and the water resistance is rather mediocre. It's on my list to buy but I'm not sure that it really meets the OP's requirements. A vintage model, of course, would meet all the required specs.

I do suspect that if size is the most critical thing for the OP then the water resistance requirement may have to be a little bit flexible. Besides the Tissot with 100m WR that grangel mentioned, I can think of nothing of current production that might fit the bill.

Of course, though I hate to say it, another requirement that tends to get dropped in such cases is the 'HAQ' element. It seems like the goal to aim for (and who among us on this forum would disagree?), but all too often someone will come along with a wish-list of features and HAQ ends up being one of the first compromises to be made because, of course, there are very many more choices when you eliminate the fairly small number of watches that include high-accuracy movements.


----------



## GMF (Apr 30, 2005)

Tom-HK said:


> Except that the smaller of the two models is 41mm and the water resistance is rather mediocre. It's on my list to buy but I'm not sure that it really meets the OP's requirements. A vintage model, of course, would meet all the required specs.


41mm is pretty close to his 40mm max and he only mentioned "some level" of water resistance, which the VHP has.

Another option in the 40mm-ish range is the Bulova Accutron II. The Alpha models are still available from various retailers at relatively budget prices:


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Abenavi:
I'm partial to Bulova and their Precisionist movement watches.
Own 3 and not one varies more'n 2 secs + or - a month.
Jus sayin. Usually + rather than -.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## abenavi (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks for all the great reccomendations! To all comments about water resistance, I would consider 30m enough. I see some haq watches, like old seiko king quartz, with case backs that feature battery hatches. They look like they would leak in a light drizzle.

http://people.timezone.com/pauld/tzpics/sek4633A_back1.jpg

30m water resistance should be plenty, so hopefully that will open up more options


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

How about flexibility on the size? 30m WR does open things up a bit but most modern pieces are around 40+mm (e.g. the new, 41mm version of the Longines VHP, mentioned above). Except for the few already mentioned, most sub-40mm options will be vintage.

Vintage doesn't have to mean dodgy battery hatches, but any vintage piece could benefit from being fitted with a new gasket and being given a pressure test by a competent watchmaker.


----------



## abenavi (Jun 5, 2017)

I'd be fine with going with older watches so they can be smaller. I'll probably be wearing this watch a lot so I want it to be sized comfortably. That new longines Vhp does look very nice though


----------



## abenavi (Jun 5, 2017)

I love the current quartz citizen chronomasters, but they are obviously far too pricey. Did citizen ever make haq watches in the 70s and 80s like seiko did?


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

30m should be the absolute minimum you ever see on a quality watch these days.

AFAIK there is still no release date for the VHPs.

One point about the Citizen Exceeds...they're very, very thin and light. And Eco Drive, so no battery changes. I have 2; the blue dial, with the blue croc-style strap, and the older AR4000-55E:










which I have on blue perlon. I rarely get along with bracelets. It's the more versatile of the two.


----------



## wbird (Feb 25, 2015)

An Apple Watch the 38mm one will meet all your requirements and than some.


----------



## chris01 (Jan 5, 2011)

Not sure that Ronald will allow this, but here was a link to my Longines that may be of interest:
(I tried to PM you but the system won't allow it)

Try searching in SC for this watch.


----------



## abenavi (Jun 5, 2017)

Is there any adapter to put straps on? I'm not huge on integrated bracelets, but love the ti case


----------



## abenavi (Jun 5, 2017)

About the Apple Watch, I'm not a huge fan of the look. On top of that, I think the real fun of a HAQ watch is the having a solitary movement getting crazy figures like 10-20 spy. Having a watch rely on outside sources like atomic clocks just kinda takes some of the fun out of it. Just the way I feel


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

For the Citizen in my pic? Those are just end links; the bracelet is easily replaced, and any strap you like included.


----------



## Tom-HK (Jan 6, 2015)

abenavi said:


> Is there any adapter to put straps on? I'm not huge on integrated bracelets, but love the ti case


This is an extraordinarily well preserved VHP and a rare find, but there's no easy solution to the strap question on this particular model.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

If it's not too small there's Seiko Dolce SACM171.


----------



## chris01 (Jan 5, 2011)

abenavi said:


> Is there any adapter to put straps on? I'm not huge on integrated bracelets, but love the ti case


No, the bracelet is a fully integrated design. I have seen a version with a leather strap, an Italy-only model I think, and it looked hideous, not helped by being fully gold plated and a disgusting yellow-brown leather.

Because the complete watch is so light the strap vs bracelet is not much of an issue.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

abenavi said:


> About the Apple Watch, I'm not a huge fan of the look. On top of that, I think the real fun of a HAQ watch is the having a solitary movement getting crazy figures like 10-20 spy. Having a watch rely on outside sources like atomic clocks just kinda takes some of the fun out of it. Just the way I feel


Off of the network, the estimate is around 3 s/y.


----------



## star88man (Aug 5, 2017)

If you don't mind a bit of a challenge locating one, the Seiko SBCM023 should check several boxes for you.









-HAQ
-Diver
-38mm case
-200m water resistance
-Screw down crown and caseback
-Sub $1000









It is well built and finished. It is sooo comfy on the wrist, and I love the perpetual calendar.

Good luck, TR


----------



## abenavi (Jun 5, 2017)

That pretty much hits it for me. Thanks so much!!!


----------

